

Why the Nation's Top On-Campus Women's Hackathon Invites Men - annalewis7
http://viget.com/flourish/why-the-nations-top-on-campus-womens-hackathon-invites-men

======
MollyR
In the workplace, woman or man you probably won't be coddled.

I have friends with some horror stories about pressure,competition,being
yelled at,etc. Business can be tough.

I'm also sure everyone has their own horror stories on how they lost some
naivete.

------
Nadya
"The all-female hackathon is smart. Involving men is even smarter."

So we went from coed hackathons to all-female hackathons and they think it's
an improvement to make it a coed hackathon?

Talk about walking in a full circle and when you arrive where you started -
claim victory that you've somehow made an improvement.

